# Hollan Lop  ??



## foot (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello. I,m new to rabbits can I breed and keep my 'Holland Lop Rabbits" (1 buck and 2 Does ) out side     Oh I.m in Florida and beleave It or not it going to be cold here In the next few days and I beleave they will have there babies by the weekend


----------



## sonnythebunny (Jan 22, 2013)

I keep my Holland lop doe outside, she is in a cage with a tarp over it and has a nest box with lots of hay and is going to have babies hopefully in February, 
If their going to have babies just make sure there is lots of hay in the nest box and if it gets really cold where you are you can get a hot water bottle and put it under the hay,
(it gets to low 20's at our house)
Just make sure their ears don't get frost bite too.
hope that helps!


----------



## foot (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you Sunnythebunny...That did help me thank you.  They are in a sheltered area with lots of hay in their hutches and tarps blocking any wind.  We dont expect it to get much below 30 here and that will only be for one night.  Now we wont worry so much.  They will be fine..


----------



## lastfling (Jan 23, 2013)

If concerned that they will not make it in the cold, you can bring the nestbox inside for the night and return it to the doe in the morning.  Rabbits do not nurse the young but once or twice and day, normally in the mornings and then again in the evening.  What I have done in the past when it's cold is to bring the nestbox in and cover it with a towel to keep drafts out.  In the morning I would return it to the doe.  If a cold day, I would bring back to the house until evening.  Monitor the kits, and if they have tight swollen bellies after being with the mom, you know they have been fed.  The number of kits in the litter and influence these decisions also, as well as the nest the does makes (more fur is good!).  I would be concerned with leaving them in the cold, if there are fewer than 3 kits in the nest.  The more the better, as they warm each other -- There's warmth in numbers.  As the kits mature and fur out they should be able to stay out all day/night.  I think a week is about the longest I've run the kit shuttle from house to mom and back.    Hope this helps.


----------



## foot (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

